# Bachmann Annie Front Coupler



## Brendan (Jan 12, 2008)

Has anyone an idea how to replace the blank front coupler on the Bachmann Annie with an operational one?


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

For more info see my how-to at http://4largescale.com/trains/P24.htm
I hope this link is clickable the HTML code is correct but it doesn't want to [email protected]#%@#


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

http://4largescale.com/trains/P24.htm


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Scott...I know HTML code and I don't know what it is, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.....and I haven't been able to figure out when or why...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I put an aristo coupler there years ago. It wasn't hard.


----------

